# 无线网络连接的问题

## lanjian9151

我的本子用的是ath9k的驱动，每次只有在开机时才能正常连上无线网络，同一个信号在断开一次后必须要重新启动电脑才能再连上，否则会重复要求输入密码。

试过 ifconfig wlan0 down -->up 也不行，重新加载 ath9k 模块也不行。

后来停用 NetworkManager 直接使用 wpa_supplicant 也是一直验证失败，只有重启后是可以正常连接的。

请问各位有遇到过这样的问题么？  :Confused: 

----------

## anyegongjuezjd

楼主，表示我也曾经遇到过这个问题，更糟的是我还要在root环境下才能使用networkmanager，不知道楼主解决没有，分享一下经验

----------

## Heren

 *anyegongjuezjd wrote:*   

> 楼主，表示我也曾经遇到过这个问题，更糟的是我还要在root环境下才能使用networkmanager，不知道楼主解决没有，分享一下经验

 

终端root权限 ，采用命令连接无线 ，下次启动就会自动连接啦。

```
nmcli dev wifi connect <name> password <password>
```

----------

## xuhl302

你的用户没有权限使用net，不在某个组下。好像是devplug

gpasswd -a  username  devplug

----------

